
Newcomer EndeavourOS Offers a Friendlier Arch Linux Experience - monetus
https://www.linuxinsider.com/story/Newcomer-EndeavourOS-Offers-a-Friendlier-Arch-Linux-Experience-86172.html
======
chovy
Is this a gui install? Last time I tried Manjaro it had me set up disk
partitions manually. That was annoying.

~~~
monetus
This is a successor to antergos OS, and uses an installer framework called
calamares. So yeah, this is like a wizard for partioning and installing Arch.
I don't think I had ever heard of calamares before this.
[https://calamares.io/](https://calamares.io/)

------
monetus
Also, here is the endeavor website in case anyone was looking for it:
[https://endeavouros.com/](https://endeavouros.com/)

